# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  تست برنامه های نوشته شده به زبان node.js

## far2020

چه روشی یا روش هایی برای تست برنامه‌های نوشته شده به زبان Node.js  مناسب هستن؟

----------


## cups_of_java

این فریمورک های تست خیلی پر استفاده هستن:
1 Mocha
2 Nodeunit
3 Expresso
4 Should.js

اما تعداد خیلی بیشتر از ایناست. 
مهم اینه که چون Node یه زبان آسنکرون بر اساس callbackها هستش فریمورک تست از مدل آسنکرون توی تست ها پشتیبانی بکنه به راحتی

----------

